# SS pyraminx modded (what you think?)



## Daniel Mizrahi (May 2, 2014)

what your think about how i do te mod


----------



## ryanj92 (May 2, 2014)

You should take pictures of the individual pieces also, it's pretty hard to judge just seeing the outside!


----------



## 10461394944000 (May 2, 2014)

it looks the same as every other shengshou pyraminx i've ever seen


----------



## Daniel Mizrahi (May 2, 2014)

10461394944000 said:


> it looks the same as every other shengshou pyraminx i've ever seen



is hard to see because is black


----------

